# Eclipse kann kein Diff auf .js files machen - Warum?



## mephi (12. Jan 2009)

Hi,

ich hab das Problem dass ich in Eclipse (CVS) seltsamerweise keine Diffs auf javascript files machen kann. In den Optionen dazu ist es als ASCI Text eingetragen, aber selbst wenn ich in der Sync View rechts auf das File klicke und "Open in Compare Editor" wähle, öffnen sich nur ein graues Fenster.
Kennt jemand das Problem und die Lösung?


----------



## mephi (19. Jan 2009)

Kennt das Problem keiner?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jan 2009)

Poste mal was im log steht. workspace/.metadata/.log


----------

